# Red eyed gardener gets busted



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 14, 2012)

Remember the old rule about not putting plants in your back yard where the choppers can see them?Thursday morning while watering my indoor girls out in the shed i heard the sound of a chopper in the distance,and as it got closer i thought to myself,no way man its probably a medical transport or something like that and that sucker passed overhead and started circling around a small patch of 2 foot plants and i had in the back yard i new my life was about turn to s****.I ran into the house to wake my family and tell them about daddys new blunder.To make a long story short they got 8 outdoor and 22 indoor plants a pound of dried weed that was 90% leaf,got some baggies i had stored in the building and the pricks are trying to get me for manufacturing as whell as unlawfull possession and production of cannabis.Just got out of jail today on 5000$ bail that was my family cant realy spare and wasnt easy to come buy.This realy sucks i have scared my family half to death and am facing prison time.I hate the freakin hippy hating greedy *** government and they have just lost any respect i had for them.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear pilgrem and sad to hear the trouble it has brought to those not involved. Maybe its time to walk different trails a while until yual can find one thats better suited fur ya. No disrespect friend I am truly sorry to hear this story but when yur quest in life disrupts or takes from those who would rather not be involved maybe yual should take others into consideration too. I would never put others out or in harms way to grow my needs. Hope yual get these here hard time figured out friend as I like yur fireside but please be safe fur yur sake as well as others 

BWD


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 15, 2012)

best of luck red eye!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Red Eyed hope the best for you and your family. Before I started growing I never really paid any attention to helis flying around but it seems like they're everywhere here now. Looks like it's time to take a break from growin for a long while. Take care and be safe.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear, Red Eye.  May your luck turn around.  I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys.I shouldnt be so bitter.Looks like i will be on the wagon soon and i may be goin on vacation for awhile but im gonna keep hanging  with you guys as much as i can.Gotta get some money and lawyers together and try to prove that im not a criminal.Looks like im in the same boat as thousands of other blokes for a victomless crime.Then when its all said and done if i want to smoke a joint ill have to go back down to the dopehouse and spend my hardearned cash on that crap.Thnks for being thre folks talk to you guys pretty soon.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 15, 2012)

so sorry red.what brought them to YOUR back yard???just dumb luck?i'd wanna know.again so sorry.***


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 15, 2012)

probably rat problem


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope the best for you and your family Red eye gardener!  Flying choppers around to look for MJ plants is such a waste of taxpayer's money!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 15, 2012)

Truly sorry to hear about your sudden demise. They are putting too many good people away w/ crooks for no other reason than to keep greese on the wheels of a broken system. The court system is like a runaway snowball which needs badly to be stopped. Keep us informed -- and sorry again... It's a true crime what is happening to you. 

Peace


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 15, 2012)

if you have a few minutes some time,would love to hear details from chopper time to present.  again too sad...thanks,  in time will be better


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry Red eye. I don't know what to say, except I am sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to read redeyed...i dont know your laws there. but here its a misdemeanor for less then 35 plants. it really is up to the DA to see if you are even worth charging...just depends on the state..  best of luck to you.. 

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 15, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Sorry to read redeyed...i dont know your laws there. but here its a misdemeanor for less then 35 plants. it really is up to the DA to see if you are even worth charging...just depends on the state..  best of luck to you..
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy


 
Man do you have it easy Squidy 21grams here is a felony anything more than, I believe, 3 plants is 15years mandatory in my state.

EDIT: Any cultivation is up to 15years if you have 10,000lbs its mandatory 5000lbs is 5years mandatory with hefty fines. I still don't know what the school, college, park proximity charges would be. (still shouldnt be operating near those areas anyways lol)


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 15, 2012)

wow!!my state;less than an oz.$100. fine.you don't have to pay though,cops will not pursue.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

Im very sorry Red Eye. I fear this as well, and my heart sunk for you when i read this. 

Where i am, a filthy "commonwealth", anything over 14 grams is a felony.  Its insane.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2012)

After reading this thread, today I found 2 police officers wandering around the neighbor's backyard and seemed to be looking over at my house.  My tent is in the bedroom facing the neighbor yard but I have the blinds closed.  None the less, it put a scare into me.  Come to find out they were looking at the neighbor's truck and started asking me questions about the neighbor, who lives there, who drives that particular truck etc.    But it is disconcerting to have the police poking around so close.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 15, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> After reading this thread, today I found 2 police officers wandering around the neighbor's backyard and seemed to be looking over at my house.  My tent is in the bedroom facing the neighbor yard but I have the blinds closed.  None the less, it put a scare into me.  Come to find out they were looking at the neighbor's truck and started asking me questions about the neighbor, who lives there, who drives that particular truck etc.    But it is disconcerting to have the police poking around so close.


 
That's the exact reason why I chose to build a stealth closet.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 16, 2012)

Years ago when I was livin a more modern life I had coppers run into my back yard and set me dogs off. I ran out the back door to see what was goin on only to find two of them standing 10 feet from my outdoor plants. They be tellin me they chasin some kid stole a car. I talked to them minute then one asked if my dogs always go off like that with strangers and I be tellin them yup and they didnt go off till they got there so no kid be runnin through. They be right next to my plants and didnt see them then they thanked me and left. I never grew in the outdoors gain while living so close to other pilgrems. Be too risky and I nearly shat my pants during that encounter and didnt like the feeling of holly crap Im in trouble that it left me feelin. No I grows were no one goes 

BWD


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 16, 2012)

Well Red Eyed, I would say that I'm sorry to here that but it is what it is. I hope that things get better for you and yours. In some states first timers get.  Probation and drug classes hope this is your first time and you don't get sent up state. I will be praying for you and that your situation gets better.......

Lighters up every one for another fell subject to the GOVERNMENTS trap!


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 16, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Im very sorry Red Eye. I fear this as well, and my heart sunk for you when i read this.
> 
> Where i am, a filthy "commonwealth", anything over 14 grams is a felony.  Its insane.



Wow drft I didn't know the laws here were so strict. Makes a person nervous especially this time of year.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 16, 2012)

Know your state laws !!  NORML's website has very specific state-by-state information . . . and even contact info for mj lawyers who are experienced in defending and fighting for your right to party !!

Hang in there, REG . . . what they try and scare you with up front and what the judge's final disposition is are usually two different things . . . they like to make a big splash for the papers so all the sheeple feel protected by their LEOs, but many times it all ends with a quiet slap on the wrist and a "we will reprogram you from your desire for this nasty drug" class

Fight For Freedom !! eace:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 16, 2012)

my thoughts are all over the place here.
firstly, i'll say sorry man, what a bummer to hear.
i always find it so pathetic when they have to go hunting for people breaking the law.. obviously not much of harm to society 


but i can't get over how they went and got a warrant cause they saw 8 outdoor plants from a helicopter? *i guess it depends where you are/what your laws are.. but in most places without one, anything they asked you was just talking like you'd talk to your neighbor or anyone else, and you'd never freely admit it to them.
 you didn't have to admit to anything or let them on your property without a search warrant or a very valid reason (someone in distress or something)


know your rights people.. if they come by and say they saw some plants in your yard, your first reply should be a calmly shocked reply of something like; "you went and got a warrant because you _thought_ you saw some marijuana plants?"
..makes them admit if they got a warrant or not.
no warrant? sorry man, come back when you find a judge lame enough to waste everybodys time and money for such a minuscule amount.
*and if on the longshot they actually went the proper routes and didn't just try to intimate you into showing/telling them.. ask to see it too, they MUST show it to you, but only if you ask to see it.
 if things get this far and they have one, check it over. longhsot, but you might just luck out 

never get defensive.. try to be as calm and polite as possible.
might not get you off the hook, but at the very least it could possibly buy you more time to possibly help you get in less trouble/clean up 

kinda late for red eye, (once again, sorry man. and i wish you the best of luck with the situation) but thought it might be worth refreshing people of.
cops aint the end all be all, you still have rights.

*obviously it's easier said than done.. but keeping that or some other SHTF plan in the back of your head i find makes the season a little less stressfull if nothing else.
**and if i'm wrong on anything here, please correct me (i don't want my SHTF plan blowing up in my face the second i try to use it *though i hope i never have to  ) it's just info i've gathered from talking to ex green team members and reading.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

Good advise Kaotik.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 16, 2012)

If they SEE the plants they do not need a warrant -- it's a felony in progress. If they have been told you have plants or just suspect you do they need a warrant. The only thing you should say is "I need to speak with a lawyer." It IS good advice to be calm and respectful.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear brother  Come out to california! Cops won't bother you over ANY amount! lol


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 17, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Wow drft I didn't know the laws here were so strict. Makes a person nervous especially this time of year.



Ide suggest looking at the VA state laws on NORML, Ziggy. "Manufacturing" or Cultivation has mandatory minimum sentence of 5 years.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 17, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> If they SEE the plants they do not need a warrant -- it's a felony in progress. If they have been told you have plants or just suspect you do they need a warrant. The only thing you should say is "I need to speak with a lawyer." It IS good advice to be calm and respectful.



damn, think my 'noid level just went up for the rest of the season then  lol
i swear, (but can't find info) in canada atleast, they still need a warrant. if they see it in person while yackin at you in the drive, that's one thing. but to suspect it from a chopper i thought required further paperwork. (another reason i thought it such a waste of time/money)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

sorry to read the bad news....Im sure glad I live where I can grow 45 plants...sure wish ya the Best on your leagle battle

take care and be safe


----------



## icefreon (Sep 18, 2012)

I live in CA (thank god) and I believe I can have 8 mature and 8 immature plants growing at once. I have 10 plants that are mature, but I am growing on my recommendation and another friends. So, in theory I could grow more, but I dont grow more than I am going to need/use. Plus I dont want to stick out like a soar thumb to Law enforcement, and I want to be respectful to my neighbors, even though I live on 7 acres of land. My grow has a canopy of oak trees, so its not very easy to spot from the air. Out of sight out of mind  

Sucks to be popped for such a useful plant. I feel for ya bro.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 18, 2012)

take a look at this . . . here's some fresh news from Virginia, courtesy of nvdaily.com

uhhh, the guy had over 40 plants, all over 7' tall, loaded with buds and ready to chop??

for more nauseating details (and a _lot_ of comments), the full article is here:  

hXXp://www.nvdaily.com/news/2012/09/former-judge-gets-month-in-jail-to-serve-in-pot-case.php

let's all hope that REG gets "equal treatment under the law" . . .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's to quick and positive resolution to your problems in your favor, R.E.G.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 18, 2012)

I've also seen an atricle today(maybe it was on the coffee table here) btu some one who got caught growing didnt get charged because the jury didnt want to charge him(if that makes sense)


----------



## Happy Hooker (Sep 19, 2012)

Pack plenty of vaseline bubba will be calling .


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 19, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> I've also seen an atricle today(maybe it was on the coffee table here) btu some one who got caught growing didnt get charged because the jury didnt want to charge him(if that makes sense)


 
hey SBS, I know exactly what you're talking about . . . and it makes _alot _of sense . . . that's where the LEO charges you, ya plead not guilty, go to a trial, and the jury finds you not guilty _because they think the law itself is wrong . . . _it's called *jury nullification* . . . the jury can nullify the law when they believe it's unfair . . . a good mj attorney will ask a jury to find you not guilty on that basis


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Pack plenty of vaseline bubba will be calling .


 
That comment is out of line . . . and reprehensible !! :hitchair:


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 19, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> That comment is out of line . . . and reprehensible !! :hitchair:



Dan I agree  ( No Class )


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Pack plenty of vaseline bubba will be calling .


 
not cool, what were you thinking??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2012)

they weren't, thats the problem.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

I would opt for a jury trial. There is a distinct possibility that a jury of your peers may be sympathetic and let you go. A judge will just convict you and put you into the system. It is a true shame that so many good people are going to jail for such a victimless crime. I feel for you Bro...


Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Pack plenty of vaseline bubba will be calling .




speaking from experience?....Karma will come get ya on this one...or maybe even bubba.  looks like ya going to be in the RED for a while...just added more neg rep on ya


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> Pack plenty of vaseline bubba will be calling .


 
Leave fireside pilgrem yual aint folk welcomed be kickin dirt to pilgrems troubles. Yual got nothin good or possitive then say nothin 

BWD


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> best of luck red eye!


Thanks dude im gonna need it.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Red Eyed hope the best for you and your family. Before I started growing I never really paid any attention to helis flying around but it seems like they're everywhere here now. Looks like it's time to take a break from growin for a long while. Take care and be safe.


I guess the eye in the sky is watching.Next thing you know they will be aresting poeple for butter and tobacco since they have ahealth risk.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear, Red Eye.  May your luck turn around.  I'll be thinking of you and your family.


Thanks Gourmet.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> so sorry red.what brought them to YOUR back yard???just dumb luck?i'd wanna know.again so sorry.***


Said they were going to check out some other spot they were watching and happened to see my spot behind my back yard that is on my neighbors property.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> probably rat problem


Yea there is only about 1500 poeple here in our town and they have been busting a few of the other groweres in town and i would say that someone probably said,yea why dont you take a fly over reds house he has been known to grow.Got busted with some plants about 15years ago and in a small town word gets around.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

My Best wishes 4u Red Eye


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Hope the best for you and your family Red eye gardener!  Flying choppers around to look for MJ plants is such a waste of taxpayer's money!


Thanks man. Yea it looks like they think we are such a threat that they have to sick the U.S. military on us.Causes huge disrespect and hatered of the military and police.I would think a country  would like to have the full respect of its citezens.I love my country but the government is taking to much control.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Truly sorry to hear about your sudden demise. They are putting too many good people away w/ crooks for no other reason than to keep greese on the wheels of a broken system. The court system is like a runaway snowball which needs badly to be stopped. Keep us informed -- and sorry again... It's a true crime what is happening to you.
> 
> Peace


Yea why dont they go arrest a meth cooker or a baby raper or something.Thanks tho.My first court date is coming up and i will let you guys know what i find out.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 21, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So sorry Red eye. I don't know what to say, except I am sorry this has happened to you.


THANKS DUDE.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 21, 2012)

the barney fife local yokels prob think that by taking down a few growers, making a splash in the papers and looking tough they can score some grants from the dea . . . or somethin to that effect pffft :rant:

hey cmon, we are all basically honest, hard working, tax paying people . . . we are only being placed in fear and distrust of the general leo by *this one issue *. . . and that is so freakin :ignore:

the social harm caused by all this is just unspeakable


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 21, 2012)

start up a website for your legal defense with a PayPal button on it !!!


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 23, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> speaking from experience?....Karma will come get ya on this one...or maybe even bubba.  looks like ya going to be in the RED for a while...just added more neg rep on ya


Yea!Just because your paranoid doesnt mean there not after you.Its amaising how one day you think,man everything is under control,jets light up another fatty and generate some finger hash and call it harvest season and the popo decides to **** on your parade.


----------



## cubby (Sep 23, 2012)

Well *Red*, what can I say that others haven't? You're in an unenviable position no doubt. I wish you the best outcome possible and will be keeping a good thought for you and your family.
Have you noticed that of all the responces by forum members only one has been classless and demented, and the adults around here have stomped him good and repeatedly :clap: way to go MARPers. 
Best of luck.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 23, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> start up a website for your legal defense with a PayPal button on it !!!


 
AGREED!!:hubba:


----------



## Potscientest (Sep 24, 2012)

So sad to read. Hang in there.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 24, 2012)

Red eyed gardener said:
			
		

> Said they were going to check out some other spot they were watching and happened to see my spot behind my back yard that is on my neighbors property.


 
maybe  true or just don't want to say RAT- so sorry


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everybody.Yea and you know what,i think somebody probably got popped and and my name came up.There are alot of us who carelessly like to brag and compare our smoke at the end of the year.Could be a case of trust gone bad.Our state missed the medical vote by 3 votes,so i am hoping for some luck soon on the next vote.If i get a card and start growing legaly im gonna go down and tell them pigs to eat ka ka.


----------

